# Your New Jogging Companion



## Meanderer (Apr 4, 2015)

*Introducing Spot*



Spot is a four-legged robot designed for indoor and outdoor operation. It is electrically powered and hydraulically actuated. Spot has a sensor head that helps it navigate and negotiate rough terrain. Spot weighs about 160 lbs.
>


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow!!!

1) Put a saddle on it and it would be great for riding through the woods.

2) For some reason I feel sorry for it when they kick it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2015)

Cool, but I'll stick with a 60 pound Schnauzer, thanks!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 1) Put a saddle on it and it would be great for riding through the woods.
> 
> 2) For some reason I feel sorry for it when they kick it.



Same here Nancy.  But they're showing how "SPOT" can recover.  (I sometimes actually talk to inanimate things, even my car.) LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

Fantastic, but somehow very unsettling..


----------

